# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Controlling Algae -- Pond Emergencies >  UV Clarifiers from Evolution Aqua

## Gary R

Well i'm using a evo55 UV for my pond to control the algae and it is doing a good job at the moment.

 The evoUV looks very stylish making it a fantastic  addition to my pond, but it has been designed with a fully  UV stabilized, tough outer casing. This means that the evoUV  can withstand the recommended operating pressures so they say !!!

This evo55 unit was supplied with a 1½  stepped hosetails. This allows easy installation with flexible  hose. You can also install the evoUV to hard pipe as well, using standard  11/2" BSP threaded male connectors.

This came with a 2 year guarante

----------

*lost* (06-10-2015)

----------


## Gary R

With it being a nice day today I've been out in the garden doing some cleaning and tidying up and checking the pond out ...first thing tomorrow I will need to order another lamp for the evoUV as with the sun being out for the last couple of days, I can see algae starting to get hold of the sides and the bottom of the pond starting to disappear.

----------


## lost

not bad for two years me thinks

----------


## Gary R

> not bad for two years me thinks


It's only used in the summer months Dave,  and when I got it in 2015 only used it for a month that year then six months last year.

Its been on last 4 weeks now but notice yesterday that it had given up, but Yep it's not done bad  :Smile:

----------


## lost

I see I didn't realise that not done so well then , you say it came with a  2 year guarantee any chance of claiming on that ?

----------


## Gary R

> I see I didn't realise that not done so well then , you say it came with a  2 year guarantee any chance of claiming on that ?


For the fitting yes ....for lamps no ..... as they do say change them after 6 months use .....I try for a bit longer  :lol:

----------

